

Linda: Multi-platform, highly configurable conference bot - emirozer
https://github.com/kpashka/linda

======
rpcope1
Any plans to support IRC in some form?

~~~
kpashka
Thanks for the idea. I will try to fit it my current plan, which consists of
improving current adapters and implementing ones for HipChat and Twitter (not
sure if the last one is good thought).

